# JD 7510



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I was really kind of looking for a 7410 but have came across a 7510 with 20 speed, left hand reverser, and 4wd. The tractor is in excellent shape but I really don't know if I need that much horsepower for what I'm doing. My understanding is a 7510 is the same frame size as the 7410 just the fuel is turned up a little more. My main reason of buying it would be to pull the square baler with the Bale Bandit behind it. I know 135 hp is way overkill on a small square but I don't guess it would hurt anything? I have been pulling the baler and bandit with a 6420 and it handles it well but I really wouldn't want any smaller of a tractor than that. I'm also thinking about trading the haybine for a 10-13 foot discbine so it would also be used to pull that. Would the 7510 be a good match for what I'm looking to do?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

7510 is a great tractor. We are pulling a inline baler and bandit behind a 7510 here and they are a great match, realitivly easy on fuel and when in heavy hay you don't run out of muscle. We are flat ground here but in the hills I can see where it would really shine with the baler bandit combo.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

One big difference on the 7510, a much heavier front axle than any of the 7410 models. I have both 7410's and a 7510.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have a 7510 with loader.I think it is of perfect size for small balers and that type of hay making ours has the 20 speed also


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have thought about a 7710 that Tdata says will turn 150 ponies on the pto....enough to operate a large square baler(smaller size)...

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Mike you are right the 7710 would be a very nice tractor and could handle a large square baler. It also has that big 8.1 liter motor. But to compare that tractor to a 7510 I think you are getting to the point where that tractor would be too big for small balers raking and Tedding etc.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Mike you are right the 7710 would be a very nice tractor and could handle a large square baler. It also has that big 8.1 liter motor. But to compare that tractor to a 7510 I think you are getting to the point where that tractor would be too big for small balers raking and Tedding etc.


Your right endrow, I wasn't thinking about raking and tedding as I have tractors for those chores....but thinking more in lines of pulling a baler with a bale bandit(high capacity hydraulic pump)....or pulling a smaller sized large square baler. But a 74 or a 75 would be nice for what Hayden wants to do.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I really don't want anything any bigger than a 7510 for maneuverability purposes. I think the 7610-7710 are a larger framed tractor if I'm not mistaken. No plans for a large square baler in the near future so when/if that time comes I think I would rather have another bigger tractor dedicated to run a big square. The 6420 I have been using handles the baler and bandit well so I really don't feel I need too much bigger of a tractor......just have to make sure I have enough hydraulic flow which I'm pretty sure a 7510 does.

One of my concerns about the 7510 is how maneuverable it is going to be in the small couple acre patch fields I make hay in. I know it isn't going to turn as sharp as the 6420 but will it be much worse?

For tedding and raking I will likely keep using my 3020 as it works well for those jobs and is very nimble and handy.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That won't be too big if the upfront $ work for you. One thing I noticed is fuel usage on smaller tractor doing a big job being high. If the 75 is a reasonable size for other jobs go for it.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> That won't be too big if the upfront $ work for you. One thing I noticed is fuel usage on smaller tractor doing a big job being high. If the 75 is a reasonable size for other jobs go for it.


 I think the 75 will be a good size.....just hope it doesn't take a football field to turn it around since it is 4wd. It will also be my mowing tractor which I think would be a good size to pull a 10-13 foot discbine. Going to get it tomorrow if I don't talk myself out of it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics....if you don't like it, I doubt that it will be a problem to sell.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Green paint never seems hard to sell.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We had a 4240 and a 7400 on little balers, and the 7400 was soo much nicer we now have 2, and there is no way that it's going to be too big. 4wd drive is nice when the tractor gets used for other things.

Rodney


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Our has a loader and it is still very agile tractor we have a lot of small fields


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Made it back home late last night with the 7510. It looked even better in person than it did in the pictures so I was very pleased with it. The tractor has 3,700 hours but honestly it doesn't look like it has but 1,000 hours.....very clean and well maintained. Can't wait to be able to put it in the field.....from just driving it around the yard I have the feeling that I'm really going to like this tractor a lot.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats. Looks like it should service you well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet.....all matching rubber, very nice! Corner post, 20 spd, LHR, air ride, front fenders, weights on wheels and front.........very nice Hayden! You will enjoy it, I can assure you......now you have a bit of time to go over everything with a fine tooth comb, enjoy!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Really nice looking tractor. Seems like it has most options that were available on it too. What is the low idle rpm set at? Finding one with the 20 spd trans is golden too.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Really nice looking tractor. Seems like it has most options that were available on it too. What is the low idle rpm set at? Finding one with the 20 spd trans is golden too.


 I will have took again to be exact but I think it was idling 750-800 rpms.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I know the middle pic was SUPPOSED to be showing the inside of the cab, but I could not see beyond the beauty of the surroundings. Looks like the something from Bob Ross' paintings on PBS from years ago... majestic

73, Mark


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Good looking tractor, hard to find one in that good of shape. Your gonna love it with the bandit!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Made it back home late last night with the 7510. It looked even better in person than it did in the pictures so I was very pleased with it. The tractor has 3,700 hours but honestly it doesn't look like it has but 1,000 hours.....very clean and well maintained. Can't wait to be able to put it in the field.....from just driving it around the yard I have the feeling that I'm really going to like this tractor a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking unit....you have come far Hayden....I can see the grin on your face all the way over on this side of the mountains.  I love that green....purty green grass, money, and tractors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks very nice. I agree the tractor looks like less hours than the meter shows.

Waiting to put it to work in the hay field is going to make spring green up seem like a long time away.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Beautiful looking machine, may she give you years of trouble free service.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I will have took again to be exact but I think it was idling 750-800 rpms.


If you keep the low idle speed up in the 800 850 rpm range, it reduces the wear on the splines on the coupler between the engine and the transmission. That is the only part i suggest you check now and then. You definitely bought yourself an awesome Christmas present.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


> If you keep the low idle speed up in the 800 850 rpm range, it reduces the wear on the splines on the coupler between the engine and the transmission. That is the only part i suggest you check now and then. You definitely bought yourself an awesome Christmas present.


 Thanks for the advice. Do I need to adjust it to idle a little faster or as long as I don't let it idle below the 800-850 rpms I'm fine? I did notice that when idling as slow as it would go it sounded like it was running a touch rough but as soon as I increased the rpms slightly it smoothed out and sounded really nice. The throttle is very responsive.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice tractor and definitely a good find.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Thanks for the advice. Do I need to adjust it to idle a little faster or as long as I don't let it idle below the 800-850 rpms I'm fine? I did notice that when idling as slow as it would go it sounded like it was running a touch rough but as soon as I increased the rpms slightly it smoothed out and sounded really nice. The throttle is very responsive.


 You're very observant , you noticed that right away. I adjusted the low idle on our tractors, easy to do.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice machine! I hope you have many years of good service. In a few years, I hope to join the 100 plus HP club.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome machine
If I don't end up in this JCB I'm looking at, I might be looking at a bigger Deere with a Zuidberg set up on front.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice machine. Bet you can't wait for spring to roll around.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations on the new machine! I'm sure you'll find uses for it before spring time comes!


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Farmercline should have told Rodney or I he was coming up here to buy a tractor. Maybe one of us could have bought him dinner....

Lot of local guys around here were salivating over that machine. Good on you for pulling the trigger, and hope it treats you well.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was quite surprised this guy didn't buy it.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

6125 said:


> Farmercline should have told Rodney or I he was coming up here to buy a tractor. Maybe one of us could have bought him dinner....
> 
> Lot of local guys around here were salivating over that machine. Good on you for pulling the trigger, and hope it treats you well.


 I knew there were a few haytalk members close to where I was going but it was a rushed last minute trip and I didn't have time to stop.....maybe next time I'm up that way I will have more time and I could drop by. Made it up there around midnight, loaded at 8 in the morning and hit the road home.

Do you of the farm the tractor came off of? According to the dealer the owner had died and the family had it on consignment.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

6125 said:


> I was quite surprised this guy didn't buy it.


 Well dang, I didn't know my tractor was on YouTube. I have watched some things on this guys channel before but don't keep up with it regularly. I saw the tractor advertised on tractorhouse. The dealer mentioned they had another guy very interested that might buy it but I figured they were pulling my leg since most ag salesman around here say the same thing whether it's true or not......guess it's good I didn't take too long to pull the trigger.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

6125 said:


> I was quite surprised this guy didn't buy it.


I saw that video a week or two ago, sure looked nice then! That guy has some pretty funny videos if you've ever got time to waste


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I knew there were a few haytalk members close to where I was going but it was a rushed last minute trip and I didn't have time to stop.....maybe next time I'm up that way I will have more time and I could drop by. Made it up there around midnight, loaded at 8 in the morning and hit the road home.
> 
> Do you of the farm the tractor came off of? According to the dealer the owner had died and the family had it on consignment.


No I never heard where exactly it came from, just that it was there on consignment and I think they also had a 4455 from the same but am not sure about that. My neighbor had talked about your tractor a couple weeks ago because they have a 7510 and like it and could have used another low houred tractor like that, but they chose not to go after it either. Like someone said earlier about the coupler from the engine to the trans., was the only problem they've had on theirs so far.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

When did Deere introduce the 7510? I thought the 75 size didn't appear until the 20 series? Iv'e always thought a small frame 7010/20 series would be a perfect haying tractor, especially with IVT.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

4 year production run, 1999-2002


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw one of that guy's videos in another post. I'm sorta scared that he goes out in public.

Cline - depending how you got there, you had to drive right past me house...... were you on I-78?

Rodney


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Rodney R said:


> I saw one of that guy's videos in another post. I'm sorta scared that he goes out in public.
> 
> Cline - depending how you got there, you had to drive right past me house...... were you on I-78?
> 
> Rodney


 Yes, I was on I-78 from the junction with I-81. There is a lot of nice looking farmland along I-78. I never realized that the farmland in PA would be quite so hilly though.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

My parent's farm is just a few hundred feet off of I-78, and mine is maybe 1000. Lots of rocks and hills in our area. One of the benefits of being close to a mountain.

Rodney


----------

